
Australia passes new law to thwart strong encryption - MandieD
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/australia-passes-new-law-to-thwart-strong-encryption/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18616303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18616303)

